# Hi, I'm new, please be gentle



## dangerousdave (Dec 26, 2009)

Hiya guys. I found this site via another aviation related site I am on. 
I'm from the UK, and love ww2 aviation. I try to fly with friends whenever I get the chance too and have flown in autogyros, microlights, light aircraft, helicopters, gliders and been parachuting amongst other things.
Anything you want to know, just ask!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2009)

What's the weight and velocity of the African Swallow?
Hi and welcome from somewhere else in England. Where you from, were do you fly, where do you jump? I'll try and think of some more questions! Well, you started it!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 26, 2009)

Welcome DD. You will find that if you open a door someone will walk through it(Airframes).


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2009)

....and they'll never f*cking leave!! 

Welcome to the family DD! Be careful, don't speak ill about the Wildcat, Terry's (Airframe) favorite WWII aircraft!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 26, 2009)

Welcome Dave!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard Dave, how were the autogyros to fly in?


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 26, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> ....and they'll never f*cking leave!!
> 
> Welcome to the family DD! Be careful, don't speak ill about the Wildcat, Terry's (Airframe) favorite WWII aircraft!



Yeah, you should send him a kit of the Wildcat as a nice gesture hehehe. 

Welcome


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 26, 2009)

Actually, it's required of new members to send Terry (Airframes) a F4F Wildcat kit...

He's the forum Wildcat expert...just ask him 

And welcome aboard!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi DD, and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 26, 2009)

G'day DD, welcome from 'down under' to the crazy forum glad to have you on board. No 'Wildcat's' down here.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Actually, it's required of new members to send Terry (Airframes) a F4F Wildcat kit...
> 
> He's the forum Wildcat expert...just ask him
> 
> And welcome aboard!



Wildcats, Martlets, go ahead, ask him. Absolutely LOVES them! Even named his dog "Wildcat" and his cat "Grumman".

Oh and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2009)

I see a few people here are pushing their luck somewhat.........


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 26, 2009)

Airframes said:


> What's the weight and velocity of the African Swallow?



it depends on if it's carrying a coconut......


Welcome to the forum


----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2009)

Airframes said:


> I see a few people here are pushing their luck somewhat.........



"Run away! Run away!!"


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 26, 2009)

Jans gonna get it . *Acts innocent*


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 26, 2009)

Cue "Jaws"-theme.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2009)

G'day mate welcome to the forum!


----------



## dangerousdave (Dec 27, 2009)

Hiya. Ok the autogyro was a bit unnerving to fly in and rather breezy (a bit like a wobbling microlight). What else can I tell you? I can be found on facebook www.facebook.com/dangerousdave if you want to look at pics of me at Perth (Australia) air museum (with me in a Lancaster!!) and a few others of me and aircraft too. I also have some photos of RAF Scampton and Woodhall Spa (the Petwood Hotel, 617 Sqn Officers Mess amongst other things).
I've also got some pics somewhere of Ken Wallis' autogyro collection that I will have to dig out as well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, DD. Enjoy the place..

Charles


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 29, 2009)

Welcome, Dave! Happy posting!


----------



## dangerousdave (Dec 31, 2009)

I also have some aviation related pis on flickr:
Flickr: prepared2bescared Paranormal's Photostream


----------



## DBII (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome from Texas...

1st soldier with a keen interest in birds: Where'd you get the coconuts? 
King Arthur: We found them. 
1st soldier with a keen interest in birds: Found them? In Mercia? The coconut's tropical! 
King Arthur: What do you mean? 
1st soldier with a keen interest in birds: Well, this is a temperate zone 
King Arthur: The swallow may fly south with the sun or the house martin or the plover may seek warmer climes in winter, yet these are not strangers to our land? 
1st soldier with a keen interest in birds: Are you suggesting coconuts migrate? 
King Arthur: Not at all. They could be carried. 
1st soldier with a keen interest in birds: What? A swallow carrying a coconut? 
King Arthur: It could grip it by the husk! 
1st soldier with a keen interest in birds: It's not a question of where he grips it! It's a simple question of weight ratios! A five ounce bird could not carry a one pound coconut. 
King Arthur: Well, it doesn't matter. Will you go and tell your master that Arthur from the Court of Camelot is here? 
1st soldier with a keen interest in birds: Listen. In order to maintain air-speed velocity, a swallow needs to beat its wings forty-three times every second, right?


----------



## dangerousdave (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's some more.
Image hosting, free photo sharing video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Geedee (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard Dave


----------

